# Blackest material. Paint or, fabric?



## JonJT (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I'd like to pick up some black material to experiment with product photography. What should I get? Paint or, some kind of fabric? What would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

I like black velvet, it does not reflect light as much as some fabrics.


----------



## JonJT (Mar 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I like black velvet, it does not reflect light as much as some fabrics.



Do you use just any black velvet you can find?


----------



## samueljay (Mar 12, 2012)

If you're looking for the blackest material ever, it's called Black Fidelio Velvet. it's the stuff they use on pro home theatre screens and it just absorbs any light shone onto it (so you can overspill a projected image and you won't even see it on the black border. See below for a comparison to other 'black' materials in direct sunlight. It might be pricey though!


----------



## JonJT (Mar 12, 2012)

That stuff is ridiculous. Luckily, I won't need much. 

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2012)

JonJT said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I like black velvet, it does not reflect light as much as some fabrics.
> ...



I buy mine from a Fabric store named Hancock Fabrics. I think they are all over the US. Its very deep black, and very expensive. However, you can signup to have them mail coupons weekly or bi weekly, they often have a 50% off one item coupon. I mostly use white velvet, but have black, white, green, purple, blue, and some other non velvet colors. I use clamps to clamp fabric to some 3/8 stiff construction foam boards which I can store easily. I have two of each, one for a vertical back and one for the work top. I can use two different colors as well.

This one is not velvet, but a example of two different fabrics. I think it was taken with my Nikon CP-990 and a high wattage Tota light about 2001, so the resolution is not up to todays bodies. That was a wonderful camera, and was expensive.


----------



## Caps18 (Mar 12, 2012)

Black Velvet is the way to go. Look for 40% off coupons. I think it is around $13/yard the last time I bought some.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

samueljay said:


> If you're looking for the blackest material ever, it's called Black Fidelio Velvet. it's the stuff they use on pro home theatre screens and it just absorbs any light shone onto it (so you can overspill a projected image and you won't even see it on the black border. See below for a comparison to other 'black' materials in direct sunlight. It might be pricey though!



wow where can you get that from!?


----------



## JonJT (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmmmm, the closest Hancock fabric is 110 miles away. I'll have to give Joann's a try.

Thanks guys.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 12, 2012)

the blackest material is any material without light on it! but that black velvet sure does help.


----------



## Old Shooter (Mar 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I like black velvet, it does not reflect light as much as some fabrics.



+1! I always have a swath of that stuff in my location bag!

Great for head shots, bouquets, rings, etc...


----------



## samueljay (Mar 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> wow where can you get that from!?


It's made by a fabric company called JB Martin

http://www.jbmartin.com/

And you can buy it from here

http://www.bymichelle.com/fidelio.html


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate to bump up an old topic, but does anyone know where you can buy a backdrop made with "Black Fidelio Velvet"? I'm looking for something at least 10x12 or preferably 10x24. I can't sew well enough to try assembling my own from strips, although I might have a mother-in-law that could help me out if there isn't another option.

Thanks!


----------

